# am i in the right section?



## carolinej

Hi folks, I start sniffing the drugs today. I don't know if I am in the correct section?

I have been posted them, and am not sure what to do. To be honest, I am nervous, I am sure we all are, it is my first time. I am 38, husband has a very low sperm count, with poor motility etc.

What should I expect when I sniff the synarel, are there side effects etc? I have not heard from Dundee Ninewells where I am going, but do have the boxes of synarel.

All the best to you all, I wish you lots of luck

Caroline.


----------



## maxbabe

Hi Caroline,

Welcome to the roller coaster! Best of luck with your treatment, the synarel may give you side effects - not everyone has them....headaches and bad moods being the most likely!!!!!

Most of us post in the section above - please join us and then you can be added to the list!

Have you rung your clinic to let them know you have started? They may not know you have?

Good luck


----------



## Katie210

Hi I am new to the boards also. I started sniffing on 13th July. Not sure what to expect. I keep thinking I am doing it wrong because I haven't had any of the side effects (well maybe a few headaches but I have put that down to work). Some input would be greatly appreciated.

Good Luck Kathy


----------



## carolinej

Hi Katie, welcome. Yes I have been a bit concerned that when I sniff, some of the liquid drips back out immediately.Plus when I put my head back, some runs down my throat. I have a squint septum and one "hole" at the top of my nostril is much smaller than the other side.

I am getting side effects too. Sleeping more and more deeply than normal. Last night my muscles ached, (flu like), not headaches or moody, more physical things.

I have cut out alcohol altogether, although I was told that I am allowed five units per week.

Good luck from Caroline. ps I started sniffing on Monday , so am on day four.


----------



## Minty

Hi Caroline  

Thanks for your message this morning. It's nice to know I'm not alone on this ICSI cycle for the first time! You are very similar in age to me and my DH and we do not have children either. Am sending you a big hug  and wish you all the best of luck for this cycle. It will be great to be able to compare notes!

Talking of which, it's funny you should say that you are really tired and feel achy - I feel exactly the same ^doh^ This is obviously a symptom of the drugs  . I'm jabbing though (am getting the bruises to prove it! ). I'm sure it will be worth it in the end though.

Anyway, please stay in touch and let me know how you are progressing - I'm just waiting for the next set of symptoms like mood swings!  

Best of luck,

Minty


----------



## Katie210

Hi Caroline/Minty

I am just like you - everytime I sniff it seems to run down my nose straight away and when I hold my headback it runs down my throat. I start injections on Saturday which I don't think is too bad. I had four courses of SIUI this year so I am used to the injections. Its the egg retrieval I am dredding. Any ideas on how its supposed to feel?

Good Luck

Kathy


----------



## Minty

Hi Kathy  

I'm not looking forward to the egg retrieval either!  Just hope all goes well to get to that stage! Am sending lots of positives to wish us luck!    

Mine is being done under general anesthetic (phew! Don't fancy being awake during that!  ). I've been told/read that you feel sore afterwards, like bad period pains and that it is best to take it easy for a day or so. Sorry it's not much comfort, but it's definitely going to be worth it! ^thumbsup^

Doesn't the time drag?!! I've only been jabbing since Sunday and it feels like forever!  I haven't got my first scan until 18th August ^doh^

Anyway, wishing you all the best of luck and please stay in touch.

Cheers ^drunk^

Minty ^cuddleup^


----------



## carolinej

I don't know Katy, but me too the EC sounds ominous.
I also know that my hospital anaesthetist is part-time so I am dreading my appt being on a day they are not in.

Some days they give oral drugs and you are awake.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Katie210

I got my schedule two weeks ago - and if everything goes according to plan, they have me down for ec on the 12th August. I asked about the procedure and was told that I would be awake but they would give me a morphine based pain killer throughout. The nurse said it kicks in quite quickly but doesn't last long and that I should ask for it to be topped up if I feel any pain. (Which is why I am so nervous about it). 

Are you taking time of work after the ec. I haven't told my boss that I am having IVF as he is not the most considerate person. The nurse said that you usually feel worse the next day.

Kathy


----------



## chick66

Hi Kathy
Lovely to have you with us, I hope that your treatment works successfully for you, jjoin us on the summer rainbows thread below, the FF rainbow has brought so many babies this year so far!
Chick


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy and every one else
I am new to this board aswell but sadly not to IVF.
I am on my 5th go and started sniffing on the 13th July the same as you Kathy, your other dates seem to be different to mine though I don't start my injections until this Thursday 5th and my week of egg collection is monday 16th, but I am not finishing work until the Wed so I hope it doesn't happen until at least the thursday, going from past experiance it wont so I am not too worried about that. you seem to be very worried about the egg collection, try not to worry its not that bad It is a bit uncomfortable but you should be quite out of it anyway, I do advise you to take at least a few days off work, I am taking 2 weeks off this time, you may not feel to good the next day.
I have told no one I am doing IFV this time so finding this site is going to be so helpful to me to be able to talk to others who understand how I feel.
I am hoping this is the one thats going to work for me!!!! having said that the 4th one was successful but turned out to be ectopic.
Good luck everyone
Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you this time - you seem to have been through so much.

I wonder why our dates are so different when we started sniffing on the same day.

Are you having any of the side effects from sniffing? 

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy
Not really I have had a few hots flushes but the only thing I have noticed is I am forever snizzing, and I'm abit moody if I'm honest.

Have you had any?

I cant wait to stop sniffing I dont like it much and it makes my nose a bit sore somtimes.

Where are you having your treatment done? I'm at the JR in Oxford

Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

I have had a few hot flushes also. I'm also a bit moody but my hubby says he's used to that. Anyway, I am having my treatment at Royal Victoria Hospital in Belfast. 

Have you to go for any chackups or anything. When I was having SIUI I had to go twice a week for a scan and blood test. I haven't had to go once with IVF. 

They gave me a schedule saying started sniffing on 13th, start injections on 31st and then go on 10th August for scan and EC on 12th August.

I just hope everything is going okay.

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy
I have my first blood test tomorrow to see if I am ready to start injecting on Thursday and if everything is going ok I go for my first scan on the 13th with ec the following week, the end of I hope!!!!

I wonder why they do it different at different hospitals.
What drugs are you taking? I am sniffing synarel and will be injecting puregon at 350 i.u. which is the highest dose I have had to take yet, mind you I have not taken puregon before so maybe thats why.

Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi

I was told just to phone the hospital if my period did not come whilst I started sniffing. If it did they told me just to go ahead and start injections. My injection is 600 and I take a dose of 200 (for 1st three days).

I am starting to panic incase I was supposed to have blood test. I think I might call the nurse and ask.

Kathy


----------



## LizAB

Hi All

I am new to this. Started sniffing on 15th July and started injecting on 29th July. Was great to start but since I started on the injections I have not been sleeping. Keep waking up with palpitations. Consultant said this was a side effect of the spray. Having my first scan on weds 4th Aug.


----------



## Saff

Hi

Kathy - Dont worry they know what they are doing!!
It seems to me all hospitals do it differently, look at the post from LizAB she started sniffing after us and she is injecting already and going for her first scan before I will have even started injecting, seems to me my treatment is taking longer than everyone elses.
If your really worried about it mention it to them I'm sure they will reasure you, let me know how you get on ok.

Hi LizAB 
Sniffing does have its side effects so I wouldn't worry, I have always been lucky in only have a few minor ones.
good luck with your treatment.

Saff


----------



## carolinej

Has anyone else been told they will be given maximum drug dose of 450. I am concerned , I am 38, but my hormone levels were 6.1. At the time the consultant didn't have my hormone levels too hand. I will quickly post this before I lose my connection.


----------



## carolinej

Also if they get the dose too high. what can the consequences by....... is that when you hyperstimulate or is that caused by somethine else. Sorry so many questions.

Thanksx


----------



## Saff

Hi Caroline
They will keep an eye on you to check for that, no matter what dose you are on.
I am going to ask why mine is so low tomorrow when I go for my blood test, maybe it is because my treatment time seems longer than most of yours.

Wher are you in your treatment?

Saff


----------



## carolinej

I am on day eight of sniffing synare.xxxxxxxxx 

Been great on it, although today couldn't find mobile phone so tipped handbag upside down and everything out, then threw handbag on kitchen floor. Then was fine after that!

Good luck to all Caroline


----------



## Saff

Hi Caroline
I am on day 22 of sniffing, hope to start injections on thursday, just got back from blood test so will know later on today.
I'm a bit like that very moody at the moment, hardly spoke to my hubby last night beause he wiped a message of the phone that was for me, put me in a real bad mood all night, much worse than I would have been normally.

Hi Kathy
Did you ring your nurse in the end?

Hope you are both doing ok

Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Caroline

Sorry I haven't been in touch. 

Anyway, I am due for my first scan tomorrow and hopefully ec on Thursday. I am really nervous about it. 

I have been really moody lately and very bloated. I don't know how dh sticks me!!!

Injections have been going okay - last one tonight (hopefully)!

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow - good luck to you both!!

Kathy


----------



## morgan

I wonder if I could join you ladies too?
I am due for EC on Thursday. Have only just been converted to IVF from IUI, due to over response to the drugs. All a bit sudden and unexpected, since we were all geared up for IUI.

So I haven't done any of this sniffing / down-regging malarkey but have been stabbing for 10 days now.

Is this the right place for me? I know I'm only just joining here but am quite far into the tx already.


----------



## Katie210

Hi Morgan

I had a scan this morning and have been told that EC will definitely take place on Thursday. I am very nervous about the whole process.

I had 4 months of IUI - all unsuccessful. Hopefully this time!!

Have the hospital told you what to expect. My nurse just keeps saying that it is a simple procedure but that's easy to say when you are not on the receiving end.

Speak to you soon.

Kathy Good Luck


----------



## Saff

Hi
Kathy - Glad all went well with your scan today, dont go worrying about ec it really is not as bad as you think, the drugs they give you make you really out of it so you may not even remember it, the next day or so maybe a bit tender.

Hi Morgan, Same applies to you ec is not as bad as you think.

Good luck to both of you for Thurs.

I have my scan on fri, ec sometime next week hopefully.

Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

Its good to hear from you. I hope all goes well at your scan.

Is this your first time at IVF?

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hello again
Good luck for your scans!  Kathy - sorry your IUI didn't work.

I was told I can bring music in to help me relax. They showed me the theatre and stuff the other day. Said it's not too painful and there are plenty of drugs for you if it is!

Got to have my big injection tonight (better set the alarm!) and now can't remember whether she said stop the daily injections today as well or not. And I can't phone because colleague is in the office - aaaaaaargh.


----------



## Katie210

Morgan

I was told to sniff as normal, take puregon injection at normal time and then big injection at 10.30. 

I don't really like taking the big injection - my thigh always seem to swell around injection spot.

Good luck - hopefully we will both get some good news too.

Good luck to you also Saff!

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Thanks kathy
I just ran into the loos to phone and double check and I am stopping the puregon and sopracur from today, so just the biggie for me - at 1.15am!! I guess there are different regimes for different people and drugs.

Hope it all works out for us all. I am feeling so bloated now, and a bit painful - right ovary seems a bit far back and it hurts during the scans too.

Saff - good luck for scan on Friday - hope there are stacks of lovely healthy follies.


----------



## Katie210

I will be thinking of you both - hopefully we will all have some good news to report quite soon.

Best of luck

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy
No I hate to say it but it's my 5th Ivf, well the first 2 were Ivf and the next two were IVF/ICSI so this is my 5th go, this ones is icsi too I was hoping it wouldn't be as it puts the cost up quite alot. 
I did get a positive on my 4th try but it was ectopic.
Is this your first try or have you been though it all before? Hope it all goes well for you!!!!
Its funny how we started sniffing on the same day and your ready for ec and mine wont be until next week, reading though alot of the posts it seems alot of cycles are quicker then where I go, just goes to show how different hospitals do it differently.

Morgan Hope all goes well with your ec!!, Have you done IVF before?

GOOD LUCK to both of you,
Hope to catch up with you both soon.
Will be thinking of you!!!

Saff


----------



## morgan

Morning!
Saff - Sorry to hear you've had some unsuccessful tx but hopefully this IVF will give you a bfp. Keeping fingers crossed for you. Sorry yours is taking longer - I guess they alter things according to different people.

Kath - how did your injection go? Mine was fine but I feel really sick this morning. Not sure if it's the injection or the handful of vitamin pills I took this morning on an empty stomach - they can sometimes make me feel sick. Don't think it's OHSS as I've been drinking loads of fluids. Are you taking time off work after tomorrow? Are you looking forward to tomorrow?

This is my first go at IVF. I was half way through my first IUI and they converted me this Monday because I produced too many follicles, so the IVF has all been very sudden! Treatment is quite a bit different on IUI - no sniffing and loads of stabbing, blood tests and scans - I've been in nearly every day.

Good luck and lots of   to you!


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Saff - I really will be praying that it all goes well this time for you. You have been through so much. Keep us posted on how you get on next week.

Morgan - I know what you mean about IUI - I had to attend hospital 3 mornings a week for scans and blood tests. This time I have had one scan which was yesterday.

My stomach feels as though it is going to explode today. Its very swollen. Have either of you felt like this.

I am not looking foward to tomorrow at all. I have to be there for 10.15am. I am going to phone in sick tomorrow. I haven't told my boss whats happening. I don't think he would be very understanding. 

He complains when I book a holiday - so I can imagine what he will be like tomorrow when I ring in sick. I was going to say I had a hospital appointment but I am only back from holiday two week and I had two days off last week for a wedding.

What have you both told work?

I have told two friends in work so they know to expect my call in the morning. They will help me out by saying yeah she didn't feel well today.

Good Luck

Kathy


----------



## morgan

My stomach feels enormous too and it also aches - one ovary seems to be a bit oddly positioned so it hurts when I walk.

Will be thinking of you at 10.15 tomorrow - Kathy. I go in at 11.15!

Phoning in sick sounds like the best option for you. I have told one colleague, who is also a mate. Fortunately she is the one who has to do sick leave returns so she is going to put 'hospital treatment (gynaecology)' on my sick leave form as we both agreed my line manager (a man) definitely wouldn't ask any questions with that!! 

Anyway, hope your boss doesn't give you any grief - if he does, just tell him the truth and he'll probably run a mile rather than hear all the gory details! LOL

Are you going to work Friday and next week? Was told I can't drive or do much for 24hrs. Not sure about next week tho.

Saff - have you started injecting yet? Good luck for your scan on Friday.


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy and Morgan

My stomach is ok so far will start to feel full soon I have only been jabbing a week tomorrow, I will let you know how my scan goes on Fri.

I have 2 weeks booked off work starting a week tomorrow, I may hav a problem as I have appointments booked next mon tue and wed, so I am hoping I wont have ec untill at least Thurs, if it turns out to be before I will have a major problem and will have to go into work right after ec, I will be really P****d off, but unless I can change the appointments I will have no choice, unless I go sick too, but I think that might look abit odd going sick just before my 2 weeks holiday (I never go sick unless I am in Hospital), I have told no one at work and I dont want to either. So fingers crossed its later rather than sooner for me. I will know more on Friday.

Good Luck to both of you for tomorrow!!!! I will be thinking of you!!!!

Saff x


----------



## morgan

Saff - If necessary, you should go off sick - after all, what's more important at the moment? Nobody can time when they're ill, so it's hardly your fault. If you don't want them to know what it is, you could say it's some kind of gynacological thing and they probably won't ask any more. Plus they'll know it must be serious if you are never off sick.

got to look out for number one, but fingers crossed it'll be later in the week for you anyway.


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

I was going to come back into work on Friday - what do you think? 

By the way, I must ask - are you feeling very moody?

The least wee thing is annoying me at the moment.

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hiya Kathy / Saff

I just feel really sick and sorry for myself. So I suppose, yes, I am being moody. Snapped at DH last night for not giving me enough sympathy 

I'm definitely not going in Friday - they said I might feel groggy for 24hrs and not to drive, plus I won't be out of the clinic until the afternoon.


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy and Morgan

Kathy Dont go back into work on friday if you can help it! (says me that may have to go in the day after ec) But you really dont know how you are going to feel.
Have you got any time booked off after et? You should take it easy after et, Well I think so anyway, I will not be going into work at all after et for the 2ww.
and yes I am very moody at the moment have been ever nsince I've been sniffing and am even worse now, Ha Ha.

Morgan The trouble with going sick is there is no one to do my job if I'm not there, and I will be letting customers down, but you are right what is the most important thing to me at the moment. If it comes to it I will have to go sick.. Are you having any time off after et?

I will be thinking of both of you tomorrow, I am wishing you both the best of luck.

   

Saff x


----------



## Saff

OH, I HAVE JUST SUSED OUT HOW TO DO THAT!!! i WILL BE ADDING LOTS OF LITTLE THINGS NOW!!!
       
       
 

GOOD LUCK!!! 


SAFF


----------



## morgan

Cool - love your dance, Saff! Sorry about your work dilemma - I see that makes it really hard. MIght be worth quietly sounding out about re-arranging appointments if that's possible and if you think you might need to. Got to look out for number 1. ^group^

Kathy - agree, that you maybe shouldn't go to work friday - see how you feel, though.

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Katie210

Saff/Morgan

Thanks I think I will take Friday off now. There is no way I will be able to take time off after et. But I will be taking it easy (very easy).

Good luck for tomorrow Morgan - good luck for next week Saff.

I will be thinking of you both!

Kathy (Love the dance Saff - I don't know how to do those!)


----------



## morgan

Morning!
Thinking of you especially now Kathy


----------



## Katie210

Hi Morgan/Saff

Well had ec today. Was given plenty of pain killers so it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I was really nervous - a nurse that I have got friendly with came into the room before it all to wish us best of luck and I filled up - hopefully the tears will stop now. THe least wee thing had me in tears the last week.

Anyway they got 11 eggs so I have to phone at 10.20am in the morning to see if they have fertilized.

How did you get on Morgan? Saff how is the injecting going?

Speak to you soon.

Good luck Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy/ Morgan

 So gald your ec went well, wow 11 eggs thats great!!!
When will you have et?? did they say?
Will be thinking of you tomorrow!!

Morgan how did your ec go??

I go for my scan tomorrow morning so should know when ec will be.

Hope you are both feeling ok 

Saff


----------



## morgan

Hi Saff, Kathy
glad your ec went well, Kathy - 11 is brilliant!

Mine went fine. Had to hang around for quite a while before but it went smoothly and didn't hurt too much, although it's worse since the drugs wore off. They got 8 eggs and DHs  was loads better - 60% motile instead of 35% which it was before. So he is very pleased with himself.

the gas and air was cool - made my voice go really deep and funny!

The embryologist will phone in the morning to let us know if any have fertilised and if any have, will be in on Staruday for ET.

Been really drowsy and sore all afternoon and off to bed now.
good luck with scan tomorrow, saff
take it easy Kathy

night night


----------



## Saff

Hi Morgan/ Kathy
Glad your ec went well Morgan, 8 eggs is brill!!!!
Hope your not to sore.
Looking forward to hearing from both of you tomorrow, and hopefully I will have some news aswell.

Take care 
Saff x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Well I rang hospital this morning - they have told me 5 eggs have fertilized. They thought another one would have but sadly did not.

I go in on Sunday for transfer. He said he wouldn't be able to grade them until then.

I really pray they keep going over the weekend.

Morgan have you heard anything yet?

Saff how did your scan go? (I will be thinking of you).

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Morning!

Excellent news about 5 embryos - that's great and one more hurdle jumped over. Maybe you'll have enough good ones to freeze a couple too, if you're doing that? Hope they grow well today.

We've got 6 too, so we're v pleased. If they make it, I go in tomorrow (they don't do Sundays)

It feels really odd that we have kind of made some babies but we're not even there. Bizarre.

How did you scan go, Saff?

Keep thinking lots of positive thoughts for all the embryos and saff's follies to keep growing


----------



## Saff

HI Kathy / Morgan

Really pleased both of you have a good amount of embies ready to go back!!!!
Are either of you going to freeze any if you can?

My scan went ok cant remember how many follies but a fair few, but they are not ready yet, so ec will not be before Wed but more than likely the end of the week, which is fine by me!! as it saves me worring about work!!! It also goes to show I know more about my body and when it will be ready than the hospital does!!! I thought it would be later rather than sooner as it always has been, buty the nurse put me in a panic by saying no 2 cycles are the same, and then my af came 2 days early, so at least I dont have to worry about that now.
I go for another scan on Monday.

Well good luck tomorrow Morgan will be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## morgan

Hi Saff/ Kathy

Glad your scan was ok Saff and it must be a relief to know you've got those few extra days. Her'es hoping you have lots of big fat follies by then.

Off for a bath and then to watch the olympics - I've been asleep all afternoon, guess those drugs hadn't quite worn off!

take care xx


----------



## morgan

Morning Saff and Kathy
Don't know if either of you have the zita west book - I haven't, but lots of people have recommended it and some girls in another thread have given me these tips from it for the 2ww.  The book says to avoid the following;

Caffeine, tobacco, alcohol & drugs
Heavy lifting
Strenuous excercise, including housework
bouncing activities, such as horse riding or aerobics
sun bathing, sauns, hot tubs, jacquissi or hot baths
swimming
Intercourse

She also recommends complete bed rest for 3 days, yes 3 days ! it will not guarantee pregnancy, but gives the embies the best chance of implanting.  Activity diverts blood to your extremities and vital organs, whereas lying down allows blood to flow to the endometrium.

Hope you're both well this morning.  OUr embies have survived another night and are Grade 2.  They are going to freeze 4 for us and we're off in later for the other 2.

take care and good luck Kathy for tomorrow.


----------



## Katie210

Hi Morgan/Saff

Saff I am glad everything is going well for you.  I hope they keep growing and growing.

Morgan - well done, grade 2 is great.  I hope everything goes well for you today.  I will be thinking of you.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow - I just hope my little ones are going okay.

Speak to you soon.

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

I hope your et went well today Morgan, I was thinking about you!!!

I will be thinking of you tomorrow Kathy hope it all goes well for you!!! how many are you going to put back? and are you going to freeze any?
I have got tomorrow off and then 3 days left at work then 2 and a half weeks off, cant wait and I dont mind doing nothing for 2 weeks!!!! I have plenty of DVD's to catch up on and I will get myself a new book to read, so I will try to have complete bed rest for the first few days, the only thing that confuses me is they say the embies dont enplant for 4 to 6 days so wouldn't it be better to have bed rest for longer than 3 days.
I must say going from my own exprience I only had a couple of days off work for the first few IVF's and on the 4th one I took 2 weeks and thats the one that worked!!!! I am on my feet most of the time at work and it can be quite a physical and demanding job wich is why I am having time off again.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Kathy.

Take care

Saff x


----------



## morgan

thanks saff, the et went fine - nightmare having to have a full bladder tho!  they put 2 x 4cells back and the others have been popped in the freezer.

Maybe implatation happens at day 4-6 after ec not et, so that would be sooner than you think?  dunno.  I am not going back to work until wednesday.  i looked at the poll in the poll section about the 2ww and it seems that more people with positives stayed at home and more who were at work had negatives, but it's pretty widely spread and I guess really depends on your job.  i have a desk job and can be pretty flexible over the summer and take it fairly easy so that should be ok, and can also take 2 or 3 days holiday if i need to.  Bet you are looking forward to watching some dvds and stuff!  I have been taping lots of films and got some books and mags to read so I will be perfectly happy!

got to go - hope it goes really well tomorrow Kathy - thinking of you!
take care both!


----------



## Saff

Hi Morgan / Kathy

Morgan   glad et went well for you, why did you have to have a full bladder? I cant remember having to have a full bladder before, proberbly did but just cant remember, well I'll find out next week sometime hopefully. 

Kathy  How did today go? well I hope?

I have been keeping myself busy today, got back from being out, looked in the garden and said to my dh lets cut that tree down, so one hour later we have a little tree stump in the garden instead of a ugly old half dead tree. Dh is now cooking dinner while I'm sat here!!! I'm looking forward to the next few weeks I could get used to this! Ha Ha

Well hope you two are doing lots of resting  and are feeling good about it all, lots of positive thoughts!!!!!

Take care
Saff x


----------



## morgan

Hope you weren't digging up tree roots, saff!  Must be good to have that done tho. enjoy being pampered by dh.
good luck for your scan tomorrow.

They said a full bladder makes the scan picture clearer so they could see what they were doing - it was a tummy scan with jelly, not the usual 'dildocam'.  We were out shopping first so it was a bit hard to judge how much to drink - maybe i didn't need that last can of pop!

Kathy - how was it?  hopefully you are tucked up in bed relaxing.

byee xxx


----------



## Saff

Oh that explains the full bladder then, I thought I was losing my memory!
No I have not been digging up the tree roots, I think we will just leave it as a little tree stump for now anyway, digging up the roots seems to much like hard work!!
How are you feeling today? 

Kathy hope your feeling ok?

I hope you have both been resting up and not doing anything?
When do you do your tests? do you have a blood test as well as a normal pregnancy test? some hospitals seem to do blood tests to, mine just does the normal pregnancy tests.

Saff x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Well everything went well at et.  They transferred 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell.  Sadly the others didn't make it.  Hopefully all goes well this time.

I stayed in bed most of yesterday but have come back into work today.  I have a desk job.  (I sit all day - so I think it should be okay).  My hubby will be making dinner tonight - so I will be lying down again as soon as I get home.  Do you think I should be okay.  My job doesn't sound as hard going as your Saff.

Anyway, how are you both feeling?  When do you find out when ec is Saff?  I will be thinking of you.

Morgan, get plenty of rest and catch up on all those DVD's.  Fingers crossed for us all.

Speak to you soon.

Kathy xx


----------



## morgan

Glad it went ok, Kathy - those embies sound good.  Make sure you take it very very easy today at work and try and knock off early if you can.  what is your test date?  Mine's 26th.

Saff - they do blood tests at ours - maybe because it's quite an early test (day 14 after ec not et) and the blood test can detect smaller amounts of hormones? let us know how your scan goes.

look after yourselves
xxx


----------



## Katie210

Hi Morgan/Saff

Thanks for the support.  I have sat about all day in work and done literally nothing apart from being on the internet.

I will rest plenty tonight when I get home.

Anyway, how are you coping?  I am not sure if I do my test 2 weeks after ec or after et.  I don't get a blood test they just gave me a testing kit to take home.

Well Saff have you any news on the ec yet?

Have either of you any tips on what will help from now on?

A few people have wrote on the site to eat pineapple but I am not sure.

Speak to you soon.

Good luck to us all

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hi Kathy
I have been eating pineapple - i asked the nurse and she said she'd not heard of that one, but it couldn't hurt.  also lots of fluids.

also, eat red food - according to chinese medecine, red foods like tomatoes, peppers etc help the blood flow to the appropriate places.

Also, orange is supposed to be the colour of fertility so whenever you see anything orange, concentrate on positive energy.  our bedroom walls are orange and I now have an orange spot on my work computer desktop so that's good!  there's a thread on the orange spots somewhere in the complimentary medecine section.

don't know if any of this helps, but I'm trying everything i can!

good luck all xxx


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

Kathy  Your embies soung great, 8 and a 7 cell wow!!!!
Glad all went well for you!!
You must really take it easy now, get your hubby to do every thing at home so you can just be resting. I have not heard of the pineapple one but its worth a try!! I wont be eating it though I can't stand it!! Ha Ha!!
Are you taking some good pre pregnant vitamins?

Morgan  At my hospital they test 14 days after et (unless it has changed in the last year) and I will have to go there and wait while one of the nurse's do the test. Not a nice thing really I remember once sitting in the waiting room I needed to go to the loo, so I went and found af had arrived, and then went in for my result which I already knew. Not nice!!!!!

Well I went for my scan this morning and I have to phone up again on Wed to see what time I have to do my big jab, They think ec will be on Friday, which has worked out well work wise!! although its still going to seem like ages away, et will be on sunday, so I will be a week behind you two!!
I have about 8 or 9 follies not many really but never mind! it only takes one!

Well take it easy you two.
Bye for now
Saff x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Saff glad to hear you are nearly there.  Remember its not quantity its quality.  I am sure all will be well for you this time.

Not sure if I believe the pineapple thing but I will try anything.  I have also been drinking lots of fluids.

What pre pregnant vitamins do you suggest taking, Saff?

Every little helps so I will be glad of any tips you may have.

Speak to you both soon

Good luck for Friday Saff,  hope you are taking it easy Morgan.

Kathy xx


----------



## morgan

Hey Saff / Kathy
Can you recommend any vits?  I am taking folic, vit c, e, zinc and selennium.  Nurse said be careful of normal multi-vit tablets in case they have too much vit a.  I would prefer just having 1 tablet rather than 4 tho!

Glad you got a date for ec, saff, and 8 or 9 is a great number.  Sorry you had such a grim experience with the pg test.  Hope it's a bfp this time.

lots of luck to you both.
xxx morgan


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

The vits I take are 'fertility plus for women' I have them sent to me, they are the ones Marilyn Glenville recomends in her book.
Not sure what the web address is but the phone number is 08705 329244 They have lots of different Vits in the tablets including folic acid, and all the correct amounts that you need pre pregnant, and during pregnacy, I also take Vit C 1000mg and Flaxseed or Linseed oil capsules 1000mg you have to get these from a health shop one that sells vitamins like Holland and barrett (I think thats what the shop is called).
I didn't take them the first 3 IVF's but I did on the 4th and it was positive but that was the ectopic, and I have been taking them again for this go.

I also started having acupunture for the 4th go and have been having it again this time.
I also try to eat as heathly as I can, not always I must admit and I dont always manage it, I try to eat as much organic as I can but that does'nt happen very much because my dh does the shopping on a sat when I am at work and he moans about the cost of organic.

Anyway how are you two coping I hope you are both taking it easy and doing lots of resting? its nearly half way though the first week for you!
Try to get some of those vitamins as you can take them when you are pregnant aswell, they take a few days to arrive so the sooner you ring up and order them the better.

I will let you know how my phone call to the hospital goes tomorrow, fingers crossed they will say ec is on friday.

Well take care of yourselfs 

Saff  x


----------



## Katie210

Thanks Saff

I will go out at lunch time and try to get those vitamins.  Every little helps.

I really hope ec is Friday for you.  I am sure all will go well this time.

I feel as if I have been on a 1month wait already.  Its dragging in!!

Good Luck

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hiya Kathy / Saff
Tell me about it - I am getting really bored too.  Will try and get myself some of those vitamins too - thanks Saff.

I'm back at work today, but will be taking it easy.  Still getting slight twinges but I'm hoping that's a good thing.
I hate these pessaries but am hoping my skin will clear up soon, even though I wasn't allowed a facial.  Oh well, nearly half way through.  How are you getting on Kathy?  Hope you are taking it easy at work.

Saff - have you had your phone call yet?  Hope your injection isn't too late and you get ec at a decent time on Friday.

good luck, love
Morgan x


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

Well ec is 11.30 on friday!!!!!  AT LAST!
I have to do my hCG injection at 12.30 tonight!!!!!

It was my last day at work today for 2 weeks, (LOVELY) but I am going in tomorrow to wax my legs and get my hair coloured, but I wont be going in there again for two weeks.
I am looking forward to having a rest, I am hoping I wont get to bored.

Hope you two are both coping with the 2ww, just think not long now till you do your tests!! and I'll be a week behind you both!!

Did either of you phone up to order the fertility Plus vitamins?

take care

Saff


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

I am really pleased you got your date for ec.  I am sure it has felt like ages!

I will be thinking of you tomorrow at 11.30.  I am sure all will go well.

Get pampered today and then rest!!

Fingers crossed.

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hi Saff - that's excellent news, you must be really pleased.  Enjoy your pampering too and then your 2 weeks off.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning    hope it goes well.

Haven't ordered those vits yet but might do later on.

Hope you're getting on ok Kathy
x morgan


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Hope you are well.  Saff I hope everything went well for you today.  Let us know how you got on.

Morgan are you going to test early?

I am due to test next Sunday but I am bridesmaid on the Saturday and just don't think I could relax and enjoy myself until I found out.

What do you suggest?

Kathy


----------



## morgan

saff - how did the ec go?  Hope it was ok and you are tucked up at home.

kathy - tricky with the hpt.  I keep telling myself i musn't test early but I just know I will crumble.  Just remember that if you do give in, the test may not be reliable if it's too early.  at my clinic they said they've had people who tested -ve the day before, who then get a +ve.  If it'll help yo relas on a big day, then do it.

xxx morgan


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

Well ec went ok, they got 11 eggs, 8 which are mature 2 which are borderline and 1 which is not mature.

Feeling sleepy now, and am going to have an early night!
Just got to wait for phone call tomorrow!

Take care you two!!

Saff


----------



## morgan

Hey Saff
Brilliant news - sounds like 8 definite good 'uns!  Have a good sleep tonight and fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow

night night x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

Saff - you did really well at ec.  8 good eggs.  You will be able to freeze some.  Have you had et yet?  How did it go?  Take it easy now and just wait on the BFP!

Morgan - hope you are still taking it easy (not long now).  

Fingers crossed for us all!!

Love Kathy


----------



## morgan

Hi Kathy / Saff
Any news on et yet, saff?  Hope you have recovered ok from the ec.

This 2ww is really dragging now.  Am doing my best to keep busy and only 3 days left now, but it's been so tough.  How are you coping Kathy?  Are you feeling ok?

bye
x


----------



## Katie210

Hi

Do we test 14 days after et or ec?  

Kathy


----------



## morgan

I test 14 days after ec, but I think most people test 14 after et.  What did your hospital tell you?  do you do an hpt or go in for a blood test?  sorry if i've asked this already.


----------



## Katie210

Hi Morgan

I spoke to the nurse and she said after ec although the doctor who did the et said 14 days after it.

So I am not sure what to do. They gave me a hpt and then I fill out a slip to say whether I got a BFP or BFN and post it back to them.

Are you getting a blood test?

Kathy (I am really nervous now - don't think I could cope with a BFN)


----------



## Katie210

I have been reading through others boards and a lot of people seem to be testing 14 days after ec.

Maybe if I buy one of those early tests and try it on Thursday, oh I don't know.

Panic time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Don't panic!  Maybe if you get a test it will put your mind at rest a bit, especially if you have this wedding coming up. 

I am going to do a test in the morning - i've read that quite a few of the girls on the 2ww have tested on day 10 dpt, so that's tomorrow for me. tha'ts friday for you, right?


----------



## Katie210

Go on Morgan!

I will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.  I think I will buy a test - not sure when I will use it.

I had my et on 15th August so is 10 dpt not Wednesday, oh I am so confused about all this.  Maybe I should just wait until the weekend.

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.          

Kathy


----------



## morgan

Yes, wed is day 10 dpt for you.
I know I shouldn't test early tomorrow and any result can't be that reliable, but at least it might prepare me a bit for a negative result.  that's the way i'm looking at it.  best to hold off as long as possible, but it's easier said than done!
xx


----------



## Saff

Hi  Kathy / Morgan

I had et yesterday!!!!!!!!!
So now I am at the start of tha 2ww!!! 
I wasn't able to freeze any embies.

How are you two coping? getting tempted to test early I see, I'm not surprised I think I will end up doing that. 
I am ok so far been taking it easy and am not too bored yet!! but then it is only the first day!

Good luck if you test early!!!!! and lots of                  to you both!

Take care!

Saff x


----------



## Saff

Hi Girls
just another quick one, My belly is still sore when will that stop I can't remember!
Thanks
Saff x


----------



## morgan

Hi Saff - glad it went well.  did you have one or two transferred?  How you feeling.

I was a bit sore for a couple of days, not too bad though.  Are you on the dreaded cyclogest?

Make sure you take it really easy now!


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

I am glad everything went well for you for et.  I was a bit sore the first few days but afterwards it was just the odd cramp.  So it should clear up soon!

Try not to worry about that - just chill and take it easy.

I didn't have any frozen either - just hope we don't need them.

Have you started your cyclogest?  

Speak to you soon

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy / Morgan

Thanks for your quick replys!!
I am on the dreaded cyclogest!! Why do you call it that? I dont really have a problem with it well I never have had before, Are you haveing horrible side effects with it?
Yes Kathy lets hope we dont need any frozen ones.

When do you two test? I have to wait untill the 5th Sept seems forever away!!
    
Saff x


----------



## morgan

Hi again

Quick replies is because I'm back at work but not concentrating at all and spending far too much time surfing around FF!

I hate cyclogest cos of the bad skin, bloating, trapped wind and constipation (sorry tmi), apart from that, it's fine!!  And the side effects have got a lot better in the last few days, although I still look like a teenager!

I hope your 2ww passes quickly.  I test on Thursday.

good luck!!


----------



## Saff

Morgan

Good luck for thursday!!!

Kathy  

When do you test??

Saff x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff

I am unsure whether to test 14 days after ec or et.  If its ec its on Thursday otherwise its Sunday.

What do you suggest?

Kathy xx


----------



## Saff

Hi Kathy
I'm not sure but mine is 14 days after et, but whats to stop you trying a test on thursday? I'm sure I will test early infact I know I will.
Good luck!!
Saff x


----------



## morgan

Hi Saff / Kathy

I would phone your clinic and see what they say about testing.  It could be either day.  Good luck with it - I have my fingers crossed for you!
I would say try and resist testing early but I have completely failed to do that myself.   I tested last night and this morning - both +ve but it's so early it could be the hcg injection still in my system so I can't trust the result until Thursday  

Saff - how are you getting on?  Are you feeling ok or still a bit sore?  Hope you are taking it nice and easy.

good luck girls! 
xxxx


----------



## Katie210

Well done again Morgan!

Saff, I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you feel before you did your test last time?  Did you still get AF feelings?

I think I will wait until Thursday to test or maybe tomorrow, oh I don't know.  Sometimes I feel like its really going to work and then other times I feel as if AF is on its way and is going to spoil it all.  I am really nervous about it all.  DH keeps saying not long to Sunday but there's no way I can wait until Sunday.  If doesn't work I am going to get completely drunk at the wedding (and then probably cry all night) but fingers crossed I will be celebrating along with you Morgan!  (and Saff next week).

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Hi Girls

Kathy I'm trying to think how I felt before I tested last time! I remember having really sore boobs,  worse then I normally get before af, I also felt as if af was coming I did have pains.
How are you feeling?  Remember everyone is different. 
Sending lots of                      vibes your way!

Morgan  you naughty girl!! Ha Ha I will be doing the same in fact I did  test early last time and got a faint line but I cannot remember how early and of course went on to get a    
I would be getting very excited if I were you lets be honest I havn't read about any false    have you, there may a few  I surpose But I would take it as a    so well done , I'll congrat you on thursday ok, and lots of                   

I'm going back to bed now with a cuppa and my book!!

Before I go did either of you have a burning sensation in your lower tum in the first week of the 2ww? I have read somewhere about someone having it but I can't remember where.

Take care both of you

Love Saff x


----------



## Katie210

Hi Saff/Morgan

I have had really sore boobs (much worse than when AF is due) and my stomach feels a bit like AF is coming but its on and off.

      

I will try and keep positive.

Morgan - I agree with Saff, its bound to be POSITIVE.  

Take care

Kathy xx


----------



## morgan

Hiya saff / kathy

thanks for your messages!  I'm still too nervous to believe, but I guess it's looking fairly positive for thursday.  And you 2 will be right behind me.

saff - i didn't have any burning sensation and don't remember reading any post about it.  have you looked using the search button at the top?  You should dedfinintely phone your clinic as you sound quite worried.  They won't mind at all and it will put your mind at rest.  But it's probably just your ovaries and uterus being very busy  

Kathy - I know you'll want to test before the wedding, you just have to do what feels right.  For me, I decided I'd rather have a result, even if it turns out to be wrong, than carry on having no idea.  But put it off as long as you possibly can. 

tons of luck to both of you - we're going to pull off a hat trick, good luck comes in 3s.


----------



## Katie210

Good Morning Morgan/Saff

Well as you know I am due to test on Sunday but gave in this morning (my husband will kill me) anyway, it was a BFN.  Please tell me that it could still be too early.

I feel really gutted.  I told my husband I wasn't testing until Saturday, here's hoping it can change.

Kathy


----------



## Saff

Kathy

You still have 4 days until test day, its much to early!!!

Throw that test away and forget you did it, otherwise it will play on your mind! silly thing to say really it will now anyway!!
Please forget you did that test!!!! and just test on Sat its only one day early then.
And remember your af isn't here!!!

Please take no notice of the test result, you have every chance of being pregnant!!!  OK??

Sending you lots of luck and                                                     

love Saff x


----------



## morgan

Hi Kathy - it's 4 days too early, so pay no attention. *Loads * of people get bfps after stacks of -ve tests. You just aren't going to know anything for sure until Sunday. So just put it out of your mind - I know it's impossible. 

Keep thinking positive, girl!
love Morgan xxx


----------



## Dee

Hi Girls

It's time for a new home for this thread.

I am pointing you all in the direction of the newest Orangest Summer Rainbows, that I have just set off. However, if you want a separate thread, please just send me an IM and I will set one up for you.

Love and luck to you all

Dee
xxx
  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11882.new


----------

